# Muscheln - vor Kauf informieren



## chromis (5. Aug. 2008)

Hi,

nachdem zur Zeit wohl wieder __ Muscheln der große Renner sind, möchte ich hier nochmals zwei links setzen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/14
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16636

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16636


Vielleicht macht sich dann der Eine oder Andere vor dem Kauf doch mal ein paar Gedanken, ob man nicht besser die Finger von den Tieren lassen sollte.


----------



## Ribiza (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Muscheln - vor Kauf informieren*

Ich finde eure Aufklärungsarbeit Spitze !
Wir haben uns informiert, im Fachhandel in Bochum ! Dort hat man uns 2 Teichmuscheln mit den dazugehörigen Fischen und mehrere Goldfische verkauft. Obwohl wir ehrlich erzählt haben, was wir für ein Pfützchen besitzen.
Leider habe ich euch erst später gefunden und war um so entsetzter, was man uns im Fachgeschäft erzählt hat.
Die Muscheln haben keine 14 Tage überlebt und die Fische habe ich an Besitzer eines großen Teiches verschenkt.


----------



## Dodi (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Muscheln - vor Kauf informieren*

Hallo Rainer,

da ich dieses Thema auch für wichtig erachte, habe ich es mal oben "festgepinnt". 

Hatte früher auch Muscheln im Teich - als er noch nicht gefiltert wurde, haben diese gut gelebt. Als jedoch ein Filter angeschafft wurde, hatte ich im nächsten Jahr nur noch die leeren Schalen gefunden...


----------



## Ribiza (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Muscheln - vor Kauf informieren*

Ergänzen muss ich noch, daß wir am gleichen Tag einen Filter bei diesem Fachhändler gekauft haben.


----------



## hkkleemann (12. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Muscheln - vor Kauf informieren*

Die Einträge hier sind zwar schon "alt", das Thema dürfte aber sicher immer wieder die neuen (so wie mich) treffen. Bin mit meinem Teichproblem auch bei einem "Händler" bei mir in der Nähe vorstellig geworden. Dachte noch wie toll, dass es in meiner Nähe einen Experten gibt, doch als ich ankam, und mich so zutexten lies, war ich nicht sicher, ob der Gang zum nächsten Garten Center nicht genauso gut gewsen wäre. Der hätte mir an dem Tag, obwohl klar war, dass der Teich erst am erstellen ist, 20 Fische und mehr verkauft. Ich belies es bei den Muscheln (5 Stück) und bis auf eine sind noch alle fleißig am futtern. Evtl. habe ich einfach nur Glück, oder durch entsprechende Sandschicht und genug Algen auch den "richtigen" Lebensraum für die Naturfilter?! 
Habe in Kombi mit immer mehr Pflanzen nun auch - toi toi toi - ein recht klares Wasser.


----------



## framp (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Muscheln - vor Kauf informieren*

Die Beiträge sind zwar alt - aber deshalb immer noch aktuell.

Jeder Teichanfänger möchte einen klaren Teich haben - und hat diesen zuallererst nicht. Die Gründe sind vielfältig und OT. Auch ich habe nach reichlicher Recherche (wieviele Muscheln pro Liter) im Netz 5 Muscheln bei mir reingesetzt. Nach sehr kurzer Zeit sind 3 aufgetaucht :-( (ist jetzt 2 Jahre her). Heute habe ich wieder eine im Teich gesehen - und die zweite wird wohl auch noch irgendwo sein.

Ich kann nur an alle NeuTeichbesitzer weitergeben: Trübes Wasser ist zu Anfang normal. Mit ausreichender Bepflanzung ist das nach 2-3 Jahren erledigt. Aber hofft nicht, dass dabei Muscheln das Allheilmittel sind. Sie unterstützen im gewissen Rahmen. 

Es sind Tiere - wenn auch niedrigere . Ausreichender Pflanzenbewuchs löst das TrübesWasserProblem und Muscheln können zwar diesbezüglich unterstützen - aber sind auch sehr schnell an der Wasseroberfläche!


----------



## Piddel (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Muscheln - vor Kauf informieren*

@ Rainer,

wirklich ein klasse Tip auf die ja bereits vorhandenen Beiträge hinzuweisen -  meine volle   

Habe auch mit dem Kauf bzw. Einsetzen von Mupfeln geliebäugelt sogar fast gekauft. Die Beiträge hab ich übersehen und werde das Thema neu angehen.


----------



## Creature (10. Mai 2011)

Guten Tag zusammen,


ich stehe seit ca. einer Woche in Kontakt mit Herrn Dr. Harald Groß, dem Leiter des "__ Edelkrebs Projekts NRW" ( http://www.edelkrebsprojektnrw.de/index.htm ).

Er konnte mir viele Informationen zur artgerechten Haltung und zu den im Edelkrebsprojekt gelisteten Händlern der Tiere geben. Außerdem ließ er mir per Mail ein paar 
.pdf Dokumente zukommen die ich mit seiner Erlaubnis hier veröffntlichen darf.

Ich denke , dass die Dokumente dem ein oder anderen nützlich sein dürften. Da ich nicht wusste in welchem Unterforum ich den Thread eröffnen sollte , hoffe ich, dass
die Moderatoren sich der Sache annehmen und die verwertbaren Informationen dieses Threads nehmen und in den richtigen Bereichen verarbeiten.


----------



## oberhofer (14. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Muscheln - vor Kauf informieren*

Ich hab ein funktionierendes Gegenbeispiel ... 
wahrscheinlich Zufall und/oder Glück. 
Meine 3 Teichmuscheln leben nun schon seit 4 Jahren ohne Verluste, sind bereits 2 mal umgezogen (in immer größere Teiche) und sehen relativ fit aus. 
lt. den Beiträgen schließt sich UVC und __ Teichmuschel aus. Mein Teich läuft aber schon immer mit UVC. Mag daran liegen, dass mein __ Filtersystem für 2000 l ausgelegt ist und mein Teich aber 6000 l fasst, so dass wahrscheinlich genügend "Futter" für die Muscheln überlebt. 
Ich halte die Muscheln in ca 50-60 cm Tiefe in großen mit Riesel gefüllten Pflanzkörben vom Baumarkt, so sind sie zwar in ihrer Bewegungsfreiheit recht eingeschränkt, aber dafür immer unter Beobachtung und können nicht in den Tiefen des Teiches irgendwo im zu hohen Schlamm verenden. 
Im Teich leben außerdem Bitterlinge und Goldfische.


----------



## DucatiMarkus (5. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Muscheln - vor Kauf informieren*

Wandern Eure Muscheln auch ab und zu umher?.
Ich habe zwei Teichmuscheln , die jeden Tag ne Wanderung unternehmen.Danach bleiben sie 1- 2  Tage an diesem Platz und dann ziehen sie umher. Was lustig ist immer beide gleichzeitig und nah zusammen.
Ist das normal ?


----------



## karsten. (5. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Muscheln - vor Kauf informieren*

warum fällt mir jetzt der Titel dieses Beitrags ein ........


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Muscheln - vor Kauf informieren*



karsten. schrieb:


> warum fällt mir jetzt der Titel dieses Beitrags ein ........



Hi Karsten,

bestimmt weil es bei euch heute Abend fangfrische Miesmuscheln aus der Nordsee gibt2

MfG Frank


----------



## harlekin (13. Apr. 2018)

Die Links funzen bei mir nicht :-(


*Fehler*

Die gesuchte Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Apr. 2018)

Hi Harlekin,

die Links wurden 2008 eingesetzt und das Forum seitdem mehrfach auf den neusten Stand der Datenverarbeitung gebracht.

daher kein Wunder das fast sämtliche der alten Verlinkungen der ersten Forumsjahre nicht mehr funktionieren

wenn Du was zu __ Muscheln im Teich  sucht/wisssen wills erstelle am besten einen Eintrag bei "Tiere im Teich". Es gibt auch einen Beitrag zur __ Schwanenmuschel hier im Forumseigenen Lexikon unter sonstige Tiere

MfG Frank


----------



## Paga1 (13. Aug. 2020)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen warum ich die links nicht öffnen kann?
Danke


----------



## troll20 (14. Aug. 2020)

Paga1 schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen warum ich die links nicht öffnen kann?
> Danke


Ein Beitrag vor dem deinen steht die Antwort. 


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Links wurden 2008 eingesetzt und das Forum seitdem mehrfach auf den neusten Stand der Satenverarbeitung gebracht


----------



## Paga1 (14. Aug. 2020)

Lustig Habs wohl übersehen


----------



## DbSam (14. Aug. 2020)

Zumindest den zweiten Link kann ich Dir funktionierend anbieten:
Ausscheidungen Teichmuschel

Der [DLMURL="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/50673"]erste Link[/DLMURL] ist so steinalt, da stimmt irgendwas anderes nicht. 
Oder wir 'Normaluser' besitzen wirklich keine Rechte ...


VG Carsten


----------



## Haggard (14. Aug. 2020)

Mit Teichmuscheln hatte ich auch kein Glück, obwohl ich welche im sandigen Ufergraben, ohne jegliche Filterung, gesetzt hatte. Irgendwann war der Graben aber zugewuchert und __ Muscheln habe ich höchstens mal, bei Pflegearbeiten,  tot gefunden. Es sind wirklich interessante Tiere, aber sehr schwierig zu halten.


----------

